# Monster Sketches



## Staff Deployment (Jul 17, 2013)

When I say "sketches" I mean more loose concept designs. Details are sparse as I plan on expressing the monsters more through prose than through images. Base model is just a stickman with sunken eyes. The intention is that they once were human beings who have mutated through exposure to eldritch magic; their outward appearance reflects their internal loss of humanity.




I've got like a dozen more but these are my favourite. Just looking for comments on the design rather than the (lack of) artistic ability.

Post Script: The second one is meant to fuse with the walls. It splurches and slides through the halls, just staring and twitching and flailing its tentacles as it inexorably advances, leaving a smeared fleshy stain on the walls and floors behind it. _Yummy_.


----------



## Pluralized (Jul 17, 2013)

The design is intriguing, and inventive. I tend to think about functionality when I see sharp claws and multiple mouths, so the first one seems a bit like its functionality would be hampered by the asymmetry and multitude of claws. 

The second one looks like the corollary was a female form. I think it's the most brilliant one, and has the most value in terms of a design concept. I don't want to say anything more than that, in case I'm off base, but I like what you've done there. I immediately had the image of a killer vagina.

The third one has almost a "lion and the tamer" quality. The stick-guy seems to be in charge of the beast behind him, who's taking a submissive posture despite its obviously deadly appendages. I like it!

The last one will be tattooed on my person somewhere. Hope you're okay with that.  The head inside the gaping mouth is funny, and the expression on its little face I like. The eye above and below are particularly useful for this beast, so there's no chance you can escape its horrible grasp.

Thanks for sharing these. More!


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jul 17, 2013)

Glad you like them, Pluralized! You'll freak people out with that tattoo though. Re: #3, the beast is physically attached to the guy. It's his arm!



Pluralized said:


> Thanks for sharing these. More!



[spoiler2=okay one more][strike]wait i can't find it hold on[/strike]




Definitely not the most artistic but I like the potential of this one.[/spoiler2]


----------



## Skodt (Jul 17, 2013)

I like the first one, but I can't stop feeling he needs legs. 

The second like already stated is your best concept. It too reminds me of a female monster. Not sure where the vagina comment came from; makes me kind of leery to see who Pluralized talked to in real life. 

The third one is like a jek and hyde thing going on. 

The fourth is marvelous in concept. I am not sure how it would translate in words.


----------



## Pluralized (Jul 19, 2013)

I liked this thread title — "Manster Skutches" — why the change? It had a weird inflected sound to it and I enjoyed that.


----------



## WechtleinUns (Aug 14, 2013)

I like how in the top left one, the little stick figure guy's head is coming out of the shoulder of the eldritch, while the opposite is true in the bottom left drawing. Maybe the two characters are the same, and they can morph into inverses of each other? 

That last drawing is completely awesome. I'm really digging the use of black, and that little face inside the mouth is just awesome. I think that it's because it is upside down, which gives it it's power. Also, I'm a sucker for mouths inside of mouths. Haha. Excellent stuff, Staff, and don't worry too much about artistic ability. You've got it in spades!


----------



## ILoveTiffany (Aug 22, 2013)

I think I knows what you try to present through the monster
The first one's has very strong arm and sharp teeth, it move by crawl
second one would probably can spit acid
the third can duplicate a human being as camouflage
last one just simply an eater


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 22, 2013)

These sketches remind me of some of the stuff I see on Adult Swim like that show called _Super Jail_.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey Lewdog, I looked up Super Jail and I couldn't really see the similarity . . .
[spoiler2=. . . until I compared them]

Aaaaand still not that close but I see where you're coming from.[/spoiler2]


----------

